# Boas > General Boas >  2012 Dumerils Female

## Rage Beard Reptiles

Took my big girl out for a little photo opp.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-09-2017),C.Marie (02-28-2018),_GoingPostal_ (02-28-2018),Mstuppiello921 (03-27-2018),_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014),_Sonny1318_ (07-07-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## DSpythons

Beautiful snake I love the dumerils


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (09-09-2014)

----------


## Spencer88

Very nice looking

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (09-09-2014)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Thank you!

----------


## Firemaniv

This is another one on this list to get one day. They seem like they are a really cool species. She's look'n good.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya they are awesome!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some updates of my girl Punzie.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (03-14-2018),_GoingPostal_ (10-09-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-03-2017),_Sonny1318_ (07-07-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Wow, she's looking great! Put on a lot of size! Can't wait till my Dumi gets that big.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (10-10-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing animal for sure.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (10-10-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

It's been a while since I have posted anything on this girl. I still don't have a male for her. I am going to be fixing that soon. She was showing off her colors nicely last night.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (03-14-2018),_dakski_ (02-28-2018),_GoingPostal_ (02-28-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-28-2018),_Reinz_ (02-28-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-28-2018),_Sonny1318_ (07-07-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking really great and chunky .
I do love a dumeril there just so well camouflaged
They have such a stumpy tail compared to normal
Boas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## Reinz

She is so beautiful Rage. Good to hear that you have plans to breed her and have more like her slithering around.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## nme0w

She's so pink! Amazing Dumerils Boa  :Razz:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Big girl outside getting some exercise.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (03-14-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-10-2018),_Reinz_ (03-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Good head shot!  I like how you captured the multiple colors on her tongue.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

On my list...I think they are so cool. Is she a typical Dum, sweet and docile?

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> On my list...I think they are so cool. Is she a typical Dum, sweet and docile?


Yeah she is very docile.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## boidavid

Shes a beautiful girl and in perfect condition. I think they are just the perfect snake in every way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That is a great head shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## Mstuppiello921

Awesome dumerils! Super chunky and healthy looking, awesome snake. Arent they the best, i love mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-27-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Bump!  :Very Happy: 

Any luck on on finding a mate for your girl??

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Bump! 
> 
> Any luck on on finding a mate for your girl??


Not yet but I haven't been trying to hard. Some day it will happen. I'm in no rush.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Quick shot of Punzie.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-07-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice ,I love the markings on dumerils

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-07-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

I love dumeril's boas.  I can't wait till Draco is that size.  I need to find mine a female, but have a little time because he's tiny  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-07-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Looks gorgeous. Any stats on her ? Size wise etc ?

i love the variations in their colors. 

Yours seems to have a deeper rich color where as my guy is lighter. Did she darken as she got older or always that size ?

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-08-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Looks gorgeous. Any stats on her ? Size wise etc ?
> 
> i love the variations in their colors. 
> 
> Yours seems to have a deeper rich color where as my guy is lighter. Did she darken as she got older or always that size ?


She is on the tail end of her shed cycle, she is usually a bit lighter than this. She is about 6 years old and if I had to guess about 6.5ft long. Probably in between 10 and 15 lbs.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very nice critter Rage.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-08-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Just picked this boy up for my female Punzie. His name is Setroka. It's about time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-24-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such a. Great colour 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

One more of him.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (09-24-2018)

----------

